

Second Life Ordered to Stop Honoring a Copyright Owner's Takedown Notices - bdon
http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2011/01/second_life_ord.htm

======
wccrawford
But only a single owner. That's important, and the title doesn't even hint at
it.

tl;dr - Someone is suing someone else and issuing copyright takedowns to
Linden Labs since they are hosting the content. Judge apparently didn't think
they had much of a case and ordered Linden not to comply. Article thinks this
is a violation of Linden's rights and should be allowed to take it down if
they want.

Personally, I do see the rights issue. It could have been worded better, I
think... At least given Linden the option to ignore it, instead of forcing
them. But the judge is trying to protect the rights of the defendant, and said
defendant would be losing money if Linden complied. (Linden loses money as
well since it takes manpower to comply, but it also takes manpower to ignore
the takedown request. If Linden has streamlined their takedown process, I
think it unlikely they have a section for Judges' orders of negation.)

